# General > Classified Marketplace >  shobu-zukuri tanto

## canid

Given how well this turned out I decided I would list it afterall.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is 10" overall, with a 5 1/2" blade. Blade is just under 1" wide and 1/8" thick.
The blade is 1084 steel from Aldo.
The mounting is african mahogany finished with tru-oil and black plastic, with a forged copper habaki.

The knife has some imperfections, such as the poorly cut fullers and a slightly unsightly fitting of the kurikata.

If you would like to own this knife, feel free to make an offer. I will ship USPS within the US.

----------


## canid

Just to be clear; That is not a hamon in the upper picture, but forge scale from the heat treat.

----------


## Winter

Always post a price.

if not, people will post stupid offers.

$35, paid shipping to y house.

see....?

----------


## canid

I'll entertain any reasonable offer. I just don't have to bite  :Big Grin:

----------


## canid

ok winter; you win. i'm setting a fixed price of $110USD shipped within the US until june 5th. after that time it goes into my private collection.

----------

